# SHENZHEN | ZTE Headquarters | 200m | 656ft | 45 fl | U/C



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

提示信息 - 高楼迷摩天族


,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc





Posted on Gaoloumi by zehua23 




































Location of plot, originally posted on Gaoloumi by 摩天圳. from 15/01/21


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

预见未来！深圳湾超级总部基地规划大揭秘！_建设


我认为项目在开发过程中有两个较为关键的节点，分别是2018年7月深圳市成立了深超总开发建设指挥部，2019年上半年市住建局成立了重点项目建设处。 2018年7月，深圳市人民政府认为深超总片区特别重…




www.sohu.com


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Posted on Gaoloumi by 摩天圳


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

pretty ugly, but luckily just a filler in a new CBD


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Posted on Gaoloumi by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

深圳超级地标最新进展：中兴通讯总部大厦项目举行静载试验


深圳超级地标最新进展：中兴通讯总部大厦项目举行静载试验,静载,深圳,中兴通讯总部,地标,深圳市




www.163.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

What is this stack of bricks for?


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

^ Weight test. This is 230 meters on Gaoloumi


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

the building looks like an arcade monitor  
















Buy Golden Security Mini Arcade Game Machine RHAC01 156 Classic Handheld Games Portable Machine for Kids&Adults with 2.8" Eye-Protected Online at Lowest Price in Indonesia. B07GJB5TVP


Shop for Golden Security Mini Arcade Game Machine RHAC01 156 Classic Handheld Games Portable Machine for Kids&Adults with 2.8" Eye-Protected online at an affordable price in Indonesia. Get special offers, deals, discounts & fast delivery options on international shipping with every purchase on...




www.ubuy.co.id


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Posted on Gaoloumi by *lj501387499








*


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Posted on Gaoloumi by *鸢无








*


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Construction of the basement floors is progressing well.


https://www.ixigua.com/7084853271231201822?logTag=032e8029d3a301ac823f


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Here's two excellent 4K screenshots from a xigua video filmed at the end of April last month showing construction continuing to progress well on the basement floors of the ZTE Headquarters.
Workers are busty on site as well.


https://www.ixigua.com/7092770730915561984?logTag=02d9718856fb9046d4fb


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I like curved shape buildings


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

10/07/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-07-30 via 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

30/08/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

06/10/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

21/11/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

28/11/22 by zehua23


----------

